# Ivomec kills round worms?



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

My pigeons have round worm. I have been advised by my vet and another person that Ivomec doesn't kill round worm, yet some web sites and the label for Ivermectin says it kills round worm. Anyone have any input?

Julie


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Hey, Julie:

This is academic, as my pigeons have never had "Round Worm". But I did a little research for you...

*****
These nasty little buggers are of the Nematode order, and can kill. If it is round worm...

David Marx, DVM says, "...Tamisol, Ivomec and Telmintic are probably 80 to 90% effective, but this is the most resistant worm, of the round worms [there are several varieties--and other worms] to Ivomec. Still, I believe Ivomec and Telmintic have a higher success rate."

Ritchie, Harrison And Harrison say,
"Supplied as an injectible solution (10 mg/ml) for IM, topical or oral administration. Effective for some nematodes, mites and lice..."
*****

Ivermectin is toxic to some birds (columbiformes aren't mentioned) and is lethal to fish & crustaceans--I keep fish and once had a pet crawdad, named Larry, that we rehabbed and released.









--Ray

[This message has been edited by raynjudy (edited August 07, 2002).]


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

Thank you Ray!

Julie


----------



## critrman (Aug 8, 2002)

Hi Julie,
I have used Ivomectin on Pigeons for years and if it doesn't kill round worms then thats a first for me....When I lived in Fla. round worms were very common in my Pigeons(as they were barn birds and had free flight daily to forage in the fields) and I wormed with Ivomec on a monthly basis and within a few minutes after a dosage you could see the worms passed on the flght floor...and they were round worms.

I also use it on my Exotics (Plush Capped Jays) and all baby wild birds( from a few days old on) that are brought to me to raise and rehab..I use it in a 1part Ivomec to 9 parts water and give orally. I have found it very safe and have never lost a bird from it's use....

Thats my expierence with the drug, hope this helps

Mark


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

Thank you Mark. I live in Florida, so I'm glad you pointed all that information out. 

Oh and Welcome to the group!

Julie


----------

